# Erstellen neuer Artikel



## Heiko (28 Februar 2002)

Weil ich schon öfter gefragt wurde:
Das Erstellen neuer Artikel funktioniert ganz einfach über den Button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Antworten erstellt man über


----------



## maggi (25 Juni 2003)

*neu artikel*

ich habe neu artikel erstellt und abgeschickt aber ich finde ihn nicht im forum.erstellt von maggi____betreff-0190


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2003)

Wo hast Du den denn erstellt?


----------



## maggi (25 Juni 2003)

*neu artikel*

ich habe mein artikel gefunden.Du warst das ?!!!  Danke


----------

